# Timber holes



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Not looking for a good spot just looking for coordinates. I haven’t been able to find anything on google. Is the Mingo Ridge the same place?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Timberholes and Mingo Ridge are not even close. The Timberholes are more off of Navarre and Mingo Ridge is farther offshore and just barely SW of Destin pass.


https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1SOmNyOeCC-1rYxaFa24Xj1vfRPo&ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&ll=30.186183%2C-86.85808299999996&spn=0.326235%2C0.709991&z=11&source=embed




https://www.fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

timber holes are about 14 miles south of the Navarre pier and Mingo ridge is about 26 mile south of the Destin pass. Better numbers are out there publicly if you search for them.


----------

